# Best Movies of All time?



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

What is your personal favorite movie Either the single ultimate or by genre?

I enjoy "The Quiet Man" more than any other.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

There's really no such thing-- but the first thing that comes to mind is "The Godfather."


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

La Dolce Vita


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

Not the "best" as in highest budget or special fx's etc but a movie I always really enjoy is "The Great Waldo Pepper" with Robert Redford.

Being a flyer myself I've always found this one to be one of the most realistic fying movies I've ever seen. The aircraft (albeit replicas) were real, the pilots were real and so were the flying scenes and I think it represented the barns- -storming era quite accurately.

Mychael


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Before people pepper this thread with suggestions of celebrated celluloidal sartorial showcases, and worthy odes to cultural wit and profound intellectual insight, may I please submit 'The Return of Captain Invincible' as an anathema to such nominations.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the Eighth Dimension. Sci-Fi has never been done cheesier.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the Eighth Dimension. Sci-Fi has never been done cheesier.


Ever see _Plan 9 From Outer Space_? I do like Buckaroo Banzai though. My favorite sci fi is _The Day the Earth Stood Still_.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Chinatown. Its a movie, movie with fights, sex, cars, clever quips, awesome clothes, and attention to historical detail but without any comic book aspect to it. Its a rare conspiracy story in which the underlying conspiracy when revealed both lives up to the mystery and paranoia of the opening and is also completely plausible. The plotting is almost without any logical flaw. Beyond that it comments intelligently on both human nature and the nature of capitalism.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I am rather like a cable station. I get a few movies into rotation, and for awhile, they are my favorite. Current rotation is:

Constantine
Rob Roy
Sideways

With the summer coming, the line up will change


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> Ever see _Plan 9 From Outer Space_? I do like Buckaroo Banzai though. My favorite sci fi is _The Day the Earth Stood Still_.


Them!


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Personally I love _On The Waterfront_. there were some pretty cool wardrobes there, from the dock workers to the mobsters. _Singin' In the Rain _and _The Godfather 1 and 2_ (not 3) are on my top 5.

Not many car chases or much sex though. Although there was plenty of drinking!

I do love _Supertroopers_ as well.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

_The Sand Pebbles_

Cruiser


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Probabl the one movie I have to watch if I catch it on is:

Rear Window


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

*One and a half nominations.*

This weeks' favourite, Curse of The Golden Flower, awesome in HD, one of the few films I have been able to watch twice, without a ten year interval.

One of the best 'non - escapist' (?) films ever made was the low budget, brilliantly cast and acted, The Honeymoon Killers, stark, real and based on fact, but I can't watch it these days, "Hit her again Terry, she's still moving".

F.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Rossini said:


> Them!


Love it. This and George Pal's War of the Worlds are two of my favorites.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> Ever see _Plan 9 From Outer Space_? I do like Buckaroo Banzai though. My favorite sci fi is _The Day the Earth Stood Still_.


Well, Klatu barata nikto right back at you. I have seen Plan 9. I can't even rate that as cheesy sci-fi it's so bad. To raise you one from way back, how about _This Island Earth_?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

For me personally? Lost Horizons, the original with Ronald Coleman and Jane Wyeth. It was filmed in nearby Ojai California, still a center today for religious groups such as Krishnamurti's California study center, a Russian Orthodox monastery, Buddhist monastery and several others. The film score by Dimitri Tiompkin used tibetan musical instruments from a private collection in Santa Barbara.The mountain scenes were filmed up at Mount Shasta and the flight at Burbank. The novel by James Hilton, based on the Prestor John legend has been an embaresment to every buddhist scholar in the west. It is also probably responsible for much of the intitial interest in buddhism and their jobs! I first discovered it as a 7 y/o boy who couldn't sleep. I went out with my blanket and turned on the Late Show. I went to a used bookstore in Santa Monica that weekend and asked for anything on Tibet. I spent my summer earnings on Seven Years in tibet and a then rare copy of Alexandra David-Neal's book. I spent the next year practising to be a Lon- Pol runner and catching replays of the movie. This overcame my juvenile asthma, started my religious studies, an interest in aviation and political activism.


----------



## SpookyTurtle (Nov 4, 2007)

Casablanca, Bridge on the River Kwai, Lawrence of Arabia, Great Expectations, Run Silent Run Deep, The Outlaw Josey Wales, Tombstone, The Sting, Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid..... and so many more!

Silence of the Lambs, The Godfather, Patton, It's a Wonderful Life, Cool Hand Luke, The Dirty Dozen.....I'm trying hard to get in the 90's!!


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

_Raiders of the Lost Ark_.

Although _Plan 9 From Outer Space_ is a close second.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

2001: A Space Odyssey
Idi I Smotri: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091251/
Stalingrad: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0108211/
Trouble in Paradise: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0023622/


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> Well, Klatu barata nikto right back at you. I have seen Plan 9. I can't even rate that as cheesy sci-fi it's so bad. To raise you one from way back, how about _This Island Earth_?


I haven't seen that one. I have met Bruce Campbell once though. Nice guy, he signed my Army of Darkness poster with Klatu, barada nik....with nikto trailing off just like his line in the movie. He asked me if I knew the movie that line originally came from. I said, "Are you kidding? It came from The Day the Earth Stood Still." He just laughed and said, "Sci-fi geek huh? Me too."

Earth vs. the Spider, Manos the Hands of Fate, Monster A Go-Go, or Howard the Duck? I used to love all those B-movies when I was working at a video store.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

AldenPyle said:


> Chinatown. Its a movie . . . that . . . comments intelligently on both human nature and the nature of capitalism.


Capitalism? The movie is about exploiting the coercive power of government for personal profit.

That's not capitalism... that's more like being a junior senator from Illinois.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Shawshank, Cool Hand Luke, Butch Cassidy and The Sundance Kid, They Might Be Giants, The Flim Flam Man.
Oops - those are my favorites. I guess I'd be hard pressed to defend that they are the best of all time...


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

"The Great Waldo Pepper"

Wow, I had forgotten that one. It was great!

Also in SciFi "The Day The Earth Stood Still" is probably the ultimate. It's interesting that the story makes it superior to all of the later special effects movies I have seen.

Since I see there are quite a few SciFi fans here, Has anyone heard about a new "Stranger In A Strange Land" being planned? I'm talking about the Heinlein novel, not that other movie already out there with the same name.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Capitalism? The movie is about exploiting the coercive power of government for personal profit.
> 
> That's not capitalism... that's more like being a junior senator from Illinois.


Indeed. + 1


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Mike Petrik said:


> Indeed. + 1


+2...


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

I like so many it's hard to narrow it down to one. If I had to... Casablanca.

I like Dr Strangelove, Barcelona, Good Morning Vietnam (hey, that's what I did in the military) Until The End of the World and The English Patient (I realize a lot of people were bored to tears by that one but I loved it). Patton was mentioned, that's always good to put in on a Sunday afternoon and watch again.

Trading Spaces: It was the Dukes! It was the Dukes! 


Kind of like a wide variety of things.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

VS said:


> The English Patient (I realize a lot of people were bored to tears by that one but I loved it).


Poor old Mr. Minghella. Keep an eye out for the No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency - was shown on BBC1 here at Easter and got great reviews. The last film he directed.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Big with Tom Hanks.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

DocHolliday said:


> La Dolce Vita


Funny...we went to a screening of _La Dolce Vita_ last night at the museum. That movie was truly ahead of its time.

Are we confusing "best" movies with "favorite" movies here? I only bring that up because, when it comes to movies, one man's trash is very often another man's treasure. Some of my favorites:

The Quiet Man
The Freshman
Patton
Best in Show
The Usual Suspects
The Great Escape
Stranger than Fiction
The Godfather
Hannah and Her Sisters
The Bishop's Wife
North by Northwest
The Thin Man
The Sons of Katie Elder
Goldfinger

...the list goes on and on. Too many to mention!


----------



## video2 (Feb 11, 2008)

I like American psycho. :icon_smile_big: Very good


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

I was thinking about your personal favorites when I started the thread. There are loads of lists with the hundred bests. Of course none of them match my favorites very closely so I thought others might have better choices than those official lists. So far you have all come up with better choices.
Here is one of the few bests that I agree with. 
War movie - Apocalypse Now


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Forrest Gump.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a lot of favorites, but every time The Right Stuff is on I do have to tune in and watch at least a little. For those on the Trad side of things, there are an awful lot of men wearing bows in that movie.


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

Godfather 1 & 2, Starwars (except Phantom Menace), Rocky series (except Rocky 5).


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Flubber


----------



## WhoKnows (May 29, 2007)

Patton and The Godfather.


----------



## jlmwrite (Dec 27, 2005)

Animal House.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

When Harry Met Sally.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

the best movie ending i think is in "a big hand for the little lady"


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Supposedly every generation has 'It's movie.' My mother had GONE WITH THE WIND and my older brother James Dean in Rebel Without a Cause. I was just a few years behind for EASY RIDER and didn't realise 'My peer group's flick' until I was stationed in San Francisco. A bunch of us who had served in Alaska together wound up in the T.V room watching Jeremiah Johnston with Robert Redford. We all sort of dispersed during a commercial and I found myself in the head next to Timmy, a HM who looked like Elton John . Timmy remembered me as the guy who burst into the infirmary one night dead drunk carrying a guy I found passed out in the snow. I walked almost a city block in a Willi Waw storm instead of turning around and walking 2 steps back into the EM club. We both broke into tears crying " I miss Kodiak." We went back to the show and everyone was a little moist eyed. So that's my generation movie. But, a truly generation spanning flick and a cultural must for all is a midnight showing of Rocky Horror Picture Show. I still want Magenta. I'm working on my professor 3 piece suit.


----------



## trent77 (Aug 6, 2007)

Here are some of my favorites in no particular order:

1. The Graduate
2. Dirty Harry
3. On the Waterfront
4. Best Years of Our Lives
5. In The Heat of The Night
6. Ben Hur
7. From Russia With Love
8. Enter The Dragon
9. One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
10. The Good, the bad and the Ugly


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ET The Extra Terrestrial.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Howard, ET was the central character, not an extra. You must cut back on gummy worms.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Best? _Gone with the Wind_, Doh!

Favorite? hmmm ... I like anything with John Wayne and/or Maureen O'Hara ... probably _Big Jake_ is my absolute favorite. _McLintock_ is a close second.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I tend to like light weight drivel. I just stayed up too late one night so I could watch Romy and Michelle. I admit it's not one of the best movies, but it's fun.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Pulp fiction is a great film. 

Animal House as well

mrr


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Saturday Night Fever,that movie was pretty good.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

MrRogers said:


> Pulp fiction is a great film.
> 
> Animal House as well
> 
> mrr


That was a fun movie. I still think of Otis Day and the Knights and "Shout". I don't recall his real name but he was good. 
The movie was cast perfectly for the characters also. I think I will just click over to Amazon and see if I can make it appear in my mailbox soon.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

The Lion, The Witch, and the Wardrobe 2006 release

A question on the side. How does this one rank as a future classic?


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

I have to echo North by Northwest, along with To Catch a Thief, An Affair to Remember, Robin and the 7 Hoods, Ocean's 11(old and new), Monty Python(all of them), Pulp Fiction, Sin City, oh gosh there's too many to name.

Oh and many a James Bond flicks.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Third Man
Producers
Pull my Daisy
True Grit
Yojimbo
Sanjuro
Chuchingura
Waterhole Number 3
The Apaloosa
Last Year at Marianbad
The Hour of the Wolf
Anarchy TV

Gurdon


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Don't forget The Wizard Of Oz.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I vote for Howard's End.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> I vote for Howard's End.


Good Choice but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Tombstone
Last of the Mohecians
Wind and the Lion

call me strange...

"The Razor's Edge" with Bill Murray


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

trent77 said:


> Here are some of my favorites in no particular order:
> 
> 1. The Graduate
> 2. Dirty Harry
> ...


Trent,

I'll second "The Best Years of Our Lives" and "Ben Hur."


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Liberty Ship said:


> Tombstone
> Last of the Mohecians
> Wind and the Lion
> 
> ...


I haven't seen Wind and the Lion or The Razor's Edge, but I like the other two.


----------



## Peachey Carnehan (Apr 18, 2009)

Hard to narrow down, but off the top of my head:

Wings of Desire
or
What Dreams May Come


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

This could be a long list but top on my list is _The Right Stuff_.

_"Our Germans are better than their Germans."_


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm a bit surprised they haven't been mentioned yet but, from a purely entertainment perspective, any one of Clint Eastwood's spaghetti westerns...Hang Em High; The Good, The Bad and The Ugly; A Fistful of Dollars; and For a Few Dollars More...liked them so much, I picked up the series in DVD!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Peachey Carnehan said:


> Hard to narrow down, but off the top of my head:
> 
> Wings of Desire
> or
> What Dreams May Come


You awoke a thread that's been buried for over a year for that? (How about some picks from titles released _since_ the thread died?)
​


----------



## Peachey Carnehan (Apr 18, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> You awoke a thread that's been buried for over a year for that? (How about some picks from titles released _since_ the thread died?)
> ​


Yes, yes I did.
I chose Wim Wenders' masterpiece as one of the best of all time, over the drivel that has come out in the last year (Watchmen, The Wrestler). Anyway, quit bitching about what I did and post your choices.


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Kurosawa's Ran


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

The Loved One


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Raging Bull


----------



## JosephM (Dec 17, 2008)

spudnik99, in threads like these, it is a generally accepted practice here to put _all_ your choices in one post.

It is easier to read and takes up less bandwith that way.

JM


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

The Searchers


----------



## bigchris1313 (Apr 16, 2009)

I could echo many that have already been said--Pulp Fiction, The Godfather, Apocalypse Now--but instead I'll add one that I haven't read yet:

Lord of War


----------



## RobertAllen (Nov 11, 2008)

Not the best movie of all time, but I discovered "Idiocracy" starring Luke Wilson and written by Beavis & Butthead and The Office Space's Mike Judge this weekend on Comedy Central and laughed my ass off like I usually don't for most comedies these days.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

JosephM said:


> spudnik99, in threads like these, it is a generally accepted practice here to put _all_ your choices in one post.
> 
> It is easier to read and takes up less bandwith that way.
> 
> JM


Peachey's reply to me, the last line of which (Post #63 above), applies to you as well.
​


----------



## JosephM (Dec 17, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> Peachey's reply to me, the last line of which (Post #63 above), applies to you as well.


Unfortunately, I do not find the two situations to be analogous.

Thank you for allowing me to be more detailed about this situation. It was fairly apparent that 'Spudnik99' was making innumerable nonsense posts rapidly to reach a post count of 100 to get membership privileges. I found this to be more than a little ungracious, so I told him so. I also discussed the issue with him via PM after the post in this thread.

JM


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

JosephM said:


> It was fairly apparent that 'Spudnik99' was making innumerable nonsense posts rapidly to reach a post count of 100 to get membership privileges.


So?​


> I found this to be more than a little ungracious, so I told him so.


Really?​


> I also discussed the issue with him via PM after the post in this thread.
> JM


And his reaction? Was it something like _bite me,_ or was he nicer than I would have been?​


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

People who post just to get closer to 100+ are almost as annoying as suspended trolls who come back (sock puppets,) huh? Personally they (meaning sock puppets) annoy the living hell out of me. Back to the point, I am not a big movie buff although I love anything with Abbot and Costello.



JosephM said:


> Unfortunately, I do not find the two situations to be analogous.
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to be more detailed about this situation. It was fairly apparent that 'Spudnik99' was making innumerable nonsense posts rapidly to reach a post count of 100 to get membership privileges. I found this to be more than a little ungracious, so I told him so. I also discussed the issue with him via PM after the post in this thread.
> 
> JM


----------



## JosephM (Dec 17, 2008)

welldressedfellow said:


> People who post just to get closer to 100+ are almost as annoying as suspended trolls who come back (sock puppets,) huh? Personally they (meaning sock puppets) annoy the living hell out of me.


Oh, really, WDF? Are you by any chance referring to the member who you thanked profusely when he got an particularly annoying thread about you deleted? I just want to get my facts straight here...

JM


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Ooooooooh, this is getting good.​
AND OF COURSE, THIS IS THE RESPONSIBLE WAY TO IMPROVE THE FORUM. NOT

forsbergacct2000


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Yes, that is the one. I did indeed thank him/her (ya' never know with trolls) for their service. I even defended them when they were originally suspended. However, when he/she began BLATANTLY defying the Ask Andy About Clothes rule regarding multiple accounts, my support for this person ceased to exist and when they PM'd me, I felt obligated to bring his/her presence to the attention of the Administrator.



JosephM said:


> Oh, really, WDF? Are you by any chance referring to the member who you thanked profusely when he got an particularly annoying thread about you deleted? I just want to get my facts straight here...
> 
> JM


----------



## JosephM (Dec 17, 2008)

welldressedfellow said:


> However, when he/she began BLATANTLY defying the Ask Andy About Clothes rule regarding multiple accounts, my support for this person ceased to exist and when they PM'd me, I felt obligated to bring his/her presence to the attention of the Administrator.


Well, good for you! That seems to make you feel better about yourself. That's great. If there is something else that might make you feel better about yourself, don't hesitate to let me know. Who knows, I might even be able to do it.

JM

P.S. Abbott and Costello? Hmm. I thought that given some of your recent posts, your favorite movie might be _Lili_.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

I am choosing to take the moral high ground no longer feed you. Now you must go under your bridge and slowly wither away.:icon_smile:



JosephM said:


> Well, good for you! That seems to make you feel better about yourself. That's great. If there is something else that might make you feel better about yourself, don't hesitate to let me know. Who knows, I might even be able to do it.
> 
> JM
> 
> P.S. Abbott and Costello? Hmm. I thought that given some of your recent posts, your favorite movie might be _Lili_.


----------



## JosephM (Dec 17, 2008)

welldressedfellow said:


> I am choosing to take the moral high ground no longer feed you. Now you must go under your bridge and slowly wither away.:icon_smile:


'Country Irish', I apologize for 'welldressedfellow' and the severe threadjack he has started here in your thread. I _did_ go along with this, but now I see the error of my ways and am truly contrite for my unsportsmanlike behavior as well.

BTW, isn't it true that threadjacking on an internet forum can be viewed as troll-like behavior?

JM


----------



## Andy M (May 12, 2007)

Silence of the Lambs.

Andy M.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow...I don't read a thread for a long time and look what happens!:icon_smile_big:

We rented _Ghost Town_ a couple weeks ago. What an enjoyable movie! It may make my list. The soudtrack is wonderful.


----------



## chava (Mar 17, 2009)

*Movies, who said movies?*

I thought this was about movies.... Godfather series, Band of Brothers, Twelve Angry Men and In Harm's Way are at the top of my list. Oh yea... and Napoleon Dynamite!!


----------



## JosephM (Dec 17, 2008)

chava said:


> I thought this was about movies....


Well, if this thread was _only_ about movies, it would belong in the "White Tie" forum.

JM


----------



## Euston40 (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm a big Tim Robbins fan but prefer some of his smaller films: Bob Roberts, The Player, Arlington Road, Jacob's Ladder.

Also, can't beat Withnail and I.


----------



## Pitt 84 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Top flicks*

China town, The searchers, Wind & the Lion, Robert Mitchum film nior, Singin' in the Rain, My Fair Lady...


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

The Philadelphia Story, She Wore A Yellow Ribbon, Casablanca, Where Eagles Dare

Danny


----------

